# coupon code



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

I am looking to buy a dovetail template from either Rockler or MLCS. Does anyone know of a coupon code that I could use to get a few $$$ off, as the only things that I have made in the last 2 months has been firewood and sawdust. I tried to copy one and used a piece of plastic for the template. Now I have plastic sawdust.
thanks to all
Alan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alan, Harbor Freight sells a jig similar to the origonal Rockler jig for a much lower price. The odds are you can find a used dovetail jig locally for an even better price. Check at your local woodworking supplier for any woodworking groups in your area. As it turns out I have two jigs and would be happy to make a local sale of one. I know you will find a bargin one of these ways.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

At current time, Rocklers is running a "Winter Sale". They do have a "complete dovetail jig" at reg price of $179.98, now at $139.99. 

But, I have to agree with Mike. HF does have a similar one for a much lower price.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

In all fairness to Rockler -- the combo they have on sale for $139
also includes a dust collection connection-- usually $40 by itself.
I've seen that in use -- it's great.
But - 
If you don't need/want that extra --I agree that the HF jig is almost identical.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alan

The MLCS code is a very easy one ,the norm is 002 or 003 for Jan. or Feb. and so on,,,but they do send one out with just about every box you get from them...

Once you get a box or two you will see the pattern of the -10% off coupon code...but it's funny sometimes it works and then it will not work but you can enter it as many times as you want to try..

Rockler old dovetail jig is about the same as HF,the new one they have out is not cheap but it comes with many extra items...but you will pay for them..



==========



asrubin said:


> I am looking to buy a dovetail template from either Rockler or MLCS. Does anyone know of a coupon code that I could use to get a few $$$ off, as the only things that I have made in the last 2 months has been firewood and sawdust. I tried to copy one and used a piece of plastic for the template. Now I have plastic sawdust.
> thanks to all
> Alan


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

asrubin said:


> I am looking to buy a dovetail template from either Rockler or MLCS. Does anyone know of a coupon code that I could use to get a few $$$ off, as the only things that I have made in the last 2 months has been firewood and sawdust. I tried to copy one and used a piece of plastic for the template. Now I have plastic sawdust.
> thanks to all
> Alan


If I remember correctly, they give the coupon codes out to existing customers and there is a $50 minimum purchase for the discount... something like that.


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks to all for info. still producing lots of sawdlust and fire wood. 
Alan


----------

